# Cheap Corny Kegs



## slcmorro (2/8/13)

Hey guys,

Wayne and Averill have cheap $50 ball lock Cornys at their shop. Wayne says he got a large amount in, and he's reconditioning and cleaning about 50 of them in total so if you want some local and cheap, give em a call.

Cheers.


----------



## breakbeer (2/8/13)

Who's Wayne?


----------



## Yob (2/8/13)

Link? Wayne who? 

Please explain?


----------



## pnorkle (2/8/13)

Or Averill for that matter..


----------



## Yob (2/8/13)

pnorkle said:


> Or Averill for that matter..






:blink:

I suspect its folks down the Rat way, that being the case, the small savings are largely negated by the drive down.. unless we can get OP to host a get together and make a bulk buy as well... Not that Im likely to get another weekend leave pass for a bit either


----------



## slcmorro (2/8/13)

I posted this in the Ballarat region forum, thinking that it'd only interest the Ballarat guys, who know who they are. 

However... your wish, is my command...

http://www.ballarathomebrew.com.au/


----------



## Yob (2/8/13)

Keep in mind slcmorrow that these posts / topics appear in the current list, peeps may not see that it's Rat orientated.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## slcmorro (2/8/13)

Yupyup, noted.


----------



## DU99 (2/8/13)

The rat is only a



up the road for some..


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/8/13)

_Wayne and Averill_


----------



## daveHQ (2/8/13)

Thanks for the heads up clay, I might drop into the store and check them out!!


----------



## wakkatoo (2/8/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> _Wayne and Averill_


I assure you GP, that those pics are about as far from the truth as you can get.


----------



## slcmorro (3/8/13)

Welcome Davo.

And yes, those pics are quite a ways off. Wayne's is closer if anything, but still streets from target. Good for a laugh but!


----------

